# new walls and an old ceiling



## learning (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a very small half bath and the existing drywall is messed up.  Specifically, the previous owner thought that it was a good idea to apply several coats of paint over old wallpaper paste.  It looks like alligator skin which is not the look I'm going for.  Suffice it to say that I cannot fix this problem. 

I've never hung drywall, but i'm very familiar with the patching process.  

A guy at Home Depot recommended that I apply 1/4 drywall over the existing drywall and essentially start from scratch.  Here's the problem-the ceiling is textured.  I don't know how to tie the new 1/4 walls into the existing ceiling- i can't just tape it.  It would be difficult for me to replace the ceiling.

Any thoughts?    

Im actually thinking about having a professional do it.  I dont enjoy home improvement like I used to.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Learning:
You could re-do the walls in 1/4" with a trench cut around the textured ceiling and then caulk the joint with a latex caulk. That would seal the two and a good caulk job will not be noticable.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 16, 2008)

1/4" drywall has to be glued and screwed and in a bathroom, the chances of it swelling and buckling are prohibitive. A thick skim coat of drywall compound with a good primer and a semi-gloss paint finish will last longer with less mess and less headaches. If you do have a problem with the skim coat, all you have to do is scrape and peel the affected area, and re-coat. Problems with 1/4" drywall are _major_ pains.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 17, 2008)

And when you add sheetrock to an already finished room with trim, you need to remove all the trim.
The window and door will need extension jambs built out for the trim also.
I would remove everything as you will get better results in the end. Sheetrock cuts easily with a score of the paper and a quick snap on the cut. 
Take your time, it is easy enough to do. 

As for the ceiling , a nice trim board like crown or something fancy looking, will make it look great at the ceiling joint.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 17, 2008)

Good suggestions above!!!

I would try the skim coating first myself. Sand any really high spots first. Fill in any divots and then skim using a wide knife.

I would not be keen on 1/4" drywall overlay.

If you do new sheetrock - I like the caulk idea to preserved the ceiling texture. What I have done is tape like normal than use some spray texture to blend in. 

One thing that hasn't been mentioned - Wall paper liner. Its a heavy wallpaper sort of stuff. Its installed horizontally. It can be painted or papered over. Its heavy enough that to bridges imperfections somewhat. It installs like wallpaper. 

Good luck


----------



## learning (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks much!

I've seen where you can apply a coat of thinned joint compound with a paint roller-kind of like the suggestion above.  Would the skim coat with the roller really work?  It sounds strange to me.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 17, 2008)

It would work but it will dry out really rough. You can trowel it on easily enough and if you keep it fairly smooth as you go, there should be less sanding to do. You may have to apply more than one coat, sanding between and filling low spots, a second and a third time. I often prime a wall and then fill those last fine  tuned "couldn't see them until after you primed" spots.. Then prime again. You'll get a better finish if you take your time.


----------

